# How much ice/snow on Devils Lake?



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

I am coming out 2-14 and would like to know what to expect for ice thickness and snow depth on Devils Lake. Anyone help me out? Thanks...


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

2 feet thick in most areas if youre wondering about driving on it,drove on it with my 3/4 ton FORD.... i would give it a bit A O K :beer:


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't have any issues thinking it was safe to drive on. I was wondering if I had to buy an extention for my power auger...........


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

depends on your ice auger. the extension may be good to have just in case...


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

we were there 2 weeks ago and i wouldnt think you would need an extension..... but i have been wrong :eyeroll:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

We were there last wkend and we had to use an extention id have one along.Good luck


----------

